

Updated our iOS App, incl. Browse as Guest functionality - feedback appreciated. - t_s
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/weighttraining.com-free-workout/id559019054

======
t_s
Based on some feedback we've already received, we're planning to implement a
way to import past workouts saved elsewhere.

